# Harms Bergung



## scottcrookes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone here worked for Harms Bergung? If so what are they like?

Cheers


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

scottcrookes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here worked for Harms Bergung? If so what are they like?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I work for them as master.
I have being with them since Oct last year and find them fine its like a little family with only 9 vessels and everyone knows one and other.
Just taking delivery of a second 285 t BP tug and will have six tugs over 200 t BP then.
Harms donot employ you, you are employed by Marlow Navigation.
Hope this helps in some way .
If you require further info send me a e mail with your questions.
Joe w


----------

